
Does the news reflect what we die from? - okket
https://ourworldindata.org/does-the-news-reflect-what-we-die-from
======
defeomike
This is great.

We also all have the wrong idea of how to prevent death. Chronic disease
avoidance should be #1, but we all treat that like it’s luck of the draw and
that things like terrorism prevention and gun control will have a bigger
impact on our lifespan.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m a fan of both of those things, but it is not going to
have as big of an impact on a population level as cutting out cholesterol and
saturated fat from our daily diets and reducing stress.

